# mk2 Can't get calipers over new pads



## Midnighthief (Aug 3, 2004)

mk2 gti, 8v. front and rear disks, everything is stock.

I was putting new brake pads on my rear brakes. I went to push the piston on the caliper in a little, 

so i could fit it over my new pads, when i realized it wasn't budging anymore. Now i can't fit the 

caliper over my new brake pads. My caliper piston is still sitting out about 3 mm. from the rubber 

bushing.

Any ideas on what the problem might be? thanks in advance


----------



## stephensweetland (Oct 28, 2002)

you need to compress the piston more...


----------



## nobutter69 (Sep 6, 2005)

Actually, check the pad application. Mk3's had identical pads but were a little bit thicker. The mk2 pads are just a little bit thinner and fit better. I work at a shop, and our supplier has screwed up a few times and given us the thicker ones by accident. Hope this helps


----------



## Midnighthief (Aug 3, 2004)

ill check that, its kind of what i kept thinking it was. but i won't be checking it for a while...simply b/c i don't really need to replace them for a while now..thanks


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

You need a wind back tool, depending on the specific year, you might have a 12mm hex or 2 notches.

This tool works on late Mk2 and all later models.
I have 2 of these kits, one I bough on ebay for $20 the second was on blowout at Harbor Freight for $10.










Or this cheaper tool, I personally dislike this block tool.










You can not use a c-clamp or channel locks on the ratcheting rear disc calipers.
You can damage the internal mechanism.
This link in French shows how the caliper is assemble (late model).
http://www.passiongolfgti.com/article.php?id_article=180


Early models with 12 mm hex.










Shown with 12 mm hex bolt socket.










Late model vehicles with two notches.
VW tool shown, but the two tools above work.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

stephensweetland said:


> you need to compress the piston more...


 :beer::beer:

Unless you had the same situation that happened that Nobutter said.


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

If you dont want to buy the tool you can let some air into the lines. Then it should easily push in. You will have to bleed the brakes afterwards obviously, but it works. We had to take this route on my friends cooper S because the universal tools would simply not fit.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

That block tool for compressing the rear caliper piston blows (and isn't even all that cheap either). Go with that HF kit or something equivalent.


----------

